# RO sparge water



## rude (17/6/15)

Do I need to treat my sparge RO water

I'm using Brun water calc

Looking at the Alkalinity after using 100% RO it is 13 ppm which is below the 25 ppm in the instructions
where it says It may not be necessary
Played around with sparge acidification page & got my final water alkalinity to 13 ppm in outputs to match the 13ppm in the inputs with target PH 6 & starting water PH 6 in the inputs
So am I on the right path no need to adjust sparge mashout ?

I only batch sparge but thought I'de ask you good people on here as there are some very good brewers with water knowledge from what I have read

I have A RO filter coming so will add my acid malt & salts to the mash grain then add my mashout, sparge salts to the boil
I am aiming for the yellow bitter profile first up ?

Thanks in advance for all advice


----------



## rude (17/6/15)

Found what I was looking for I think






11-04-2011, 01:06 PM

#*6*

*mabrungard*







Feedback Score: 0 reviews




*Recipes*





Join Date: Feb 2011
Location: Carmel, IN
Posts: 3,281
Liked 314 Times on 262 Posts
Likes Given: 30













Mash water and sparge water differ mainly in their alkalinity. Mash water may have alkalinity requirements while sparge water should always have low alkalinity. So, it may not always be advisable to treat your mash and sparge water in the same way as mentioned above. RO water has low alkalinity so its ideal for sparing use.

With respect to what to do with mineral additions for sparging water, adding them at any point in the process is acceptable. That means adding them to the HLT or directly into the kettle would be OK. Since chalk should never be added to sparge water, that means that there is little worry that any of the other minerals added as part of the sparge water addition won't dissolve. Minerals like gypsum, CaCl2, and table salt are quite soluble.

You could add the sparge water minerals directly to the mash after the first runoff, but I suggest that the HLT or kettle are better options. You would not add the sparge additions to the main mash since that would through off the mash pH conditions.
__________________
Martin B
Carmel, IN
BJCP National
Foam Blowers of Indiana (FBI)

Brewing Water Information at:
https://sites.google.com/site/brunwater/

Like *Bru'n Water* on Facebook for occasional discussions on brewing water and Bru'n Water
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Brun-...?ref=bookmarks


----------

